

The Next Chapter - jorde
http://blog.kippt.com/next-chapter/

======
EduardoFonseca
This is shameless plug, but...

The startup that I'm at is working in a similar space. We're devoting a lot of
resources to being able to easily search (from Google) your links, as well as
share them. May be useful if you used Kippt,
[https://www.kifi.com/](https://www.kifi.com/)

Disclaimer: Again, I work there, but I really like what we are building. :)

~~~
metabren
This is awesome – jealous I didn't think of it first. Well done.

Edit: Spoke to soon. Not a fan of sending every page I visit to you guys [1].

[1] [https://www.kifi.com/privacy](https://www.kifi.com/privacy)

~~~
atto
(I work on Kifi)

Hear you loud and clear. We're working on a strategy so that it's not needed.
Right now, that information is used _only_ to determine if you or a friend has
kept a page, or if you have previous conversations on the page.

~~~
troygoode
Can't it just be a hash of the URI?

~~~
atto
Unfortunately, that would often break. We've put a lot of effort into URL
normalization (ie, [http://smile.amazon.com/TP-Link-TL-WA701ND-150Mbps-
Wireless-...](http://smile.amazon.com/TP-Link-TL-WA701ND-150Mbps-Wireless-
Access/dp/B002YETVVE/) is the same as
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YETVVE/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YETVVE/)).
When we can do "good enough" on the client so we can provide the same
benefits, we'll do it. Or: provide a setting that forces URLs to exactly
match, and we can use a bloom filter to keep traffic down.

------
conesus
Kippt is a great product and Brian is very fortunate to have you guys join his
team. And your talents will be multiplied at a place like Coinbase.

Congrats and best of luck.

------
shravan
I'm sad to see Kippt go. I've been an avid user for about a year now.

Can you comment on what led to this change? Inbound traffic looks like it's
still pretty solid. Was it just that not enough people were converting to paid
plans?

~~~
jorde
We never got to the level where things would have been profitable so the last
year was mainly bootstrapping. Small bootstrapped business is also something
we don't want to do forever so made the hard decision and move forward. It's
hopefully needless to say that we're extremely happy about Coinbase.

------
jdrobins2000
Checked out the demo, looks great! I am sorry it didn't work out like you
hoped, but I'm glad you landed in a nice spot.

Would you mind sharing your lessons learned? Such as, why you think it
"failed" to take off like you hoped? What were your plans/expectations vs what
actually happened? Any critical mistakes or major external factors which
impeded success? Anything you would have done differently?

Thanks, and good luck in your new venture!

~~~
moeamaya
I second this, would love to learn what you thought worked and what didn't.
Your product was beautiful and useful, was it mostly about market fit,
business model or something unexpected.

------
webwanderings
Change is always good, whenever it happens. Success or failure is a relative
thing in this world anyway.

I am just a user, somewhat technically savvy. Back in the days when new
services were coming up frequently, all free for anyone to use; I had a
feeling that this service is not going to go anywhere. Here you are few years
later.

The business of letting people save bookmarks, tag, share, are long gone, and
so are the services with them.

------
tannerc
It's always sad to hear when an elegant and useful application like Kippt has
to be more-or-less abandoned. Still, congrats to Karri and Jori for joining
Coinbase, where their style and keen eyes will certainly do some good.

As for Kippt, does anyone have a good alternative? In the event it does get
shutdown, breaks, or some other event occurs?

~~~
fsainz
We are developing an app called pagebox.es with a different focus but which
could be used as an alternative.

We have links, files and notes as well, but we'd like to get better at
structuring and sharing other kinds of contents, and turn the collections into
simple sharable databases with a friendly front.

Although I got to say that it isn't as elegant as Kippt and Sendtoinc, maybe
someday ;)

------
Kiro
Sad but not unexpected. Kippt has always felt like the kind of service that's
nice and everybody likes but has a hard time getting any real traction. I'm
sure being example site #1 on the official Bootstrap page was a good driver of
traffic but sometimes the product just isn't vital enough.

------
davelocity
Sorry to hear this. Kippt is a great product that I use almost daily. Thanks
for keeping it open for a while and not shuttering immediately. Do you guys
have a timeline for when you'll eventually take it offline?

For anyone looking for alternatives, my startup is working on something
similar (share + chat what you find with your team:
[http://piethis.com](http://piethis.com)

------
vaidik
Just yesterday I was discussing with a friend how we haven't seen anything new
in Kippt. I have been one of the first users of Kippt. Somehow the product was
becoming slow for me. And I was not sure where the team and the product was
headed.

Kippt helped me a lot with organizing things that I share. I hope this was a
good journey for the Kippt team and I wish them all the very best for their
future endeavor.

------
jpdlla
Congrats to Karri and Jori. Really enjoyed collaborating and helping out with
developer resources while building FeedLeap. Best to both.

------
caiob
Oh, no! I loved my Kippt account. Sad to see it go, but I totally understand,
it's hard to keep a project going without growth in the userbase.

------
berkay
Is there an export? I couldn't find it easily.

~~~
cpdomina
[https://kippt.com/extras/export](https://kippt.com/extras/export)

------
kumarski
What will become of sendtoinc.com?

~~~
kumarski
/ I just became a customer.

~~~
jorde
We're keeping Inc up as a side project. If you need to get in touch,
jori@sendtoinc.com

~~~
kumarski
damn. I was uber hoping for a mobile app/ I was banking on you guys building
one. argh.

Congrats either eway.

------
smirksirlot
So sad :( Love Kippt!

------
adamnemecek
That's some
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com)
material right there.

~~~
sp332
Since the service is still up and users' data is respected, I don't think it
really applies.

~~~
sbisker
Have a look at that tumblr - it's not the day of acquisition announcement that
matters here...

